# anyone else with turners syndrome??



## Squishy150706

looked around on this website an i cant seem to find any women who have turners syndrome as I'm trying to get as much info on DE and IVF but cant seem to find any   

also if any women who have turners and have had a little  i would love to hear your story through the process

squishy xx


----------



## Lady In Pink

Hello there!

Yes I have Turners Syndrome and have been looking on here to see if anyone has it. So glad to have bumped into you.

I am under a team of professionals currently but have only just been diagnosed at 28years old last year. So still working my way through the maze.  

Fertility is a big part of Turners for me and am still trying to work out exactly what my options are and what is the chances of me having my own biological child.

Best Wishes

N


----------



## Squishy150706

Hey daisy,

Glad to meet a fellow person with turners 

Well the info I have about my situation due to turners is

. After being diagnosed with turners at 2 weeks old I got diagnosed with type 1 diabetes at 20 months old
. Started HRT at the age of nine an was told the liklehood of having any eggs were slim to non
. Get swollen feet A lot which is a pain as I stand on my feet all day lol
. Just recently been told now with the lack of estrogen as a child my ovaries have shrivelled up and distroyed themselves so the likleyhood of having a natural child is now obsolete
. Any chances of having a baby would be through ED so lil piece of hope if a family member is willing to donate

Hope your treatment goes ok for you hunn an I got told this when I first joined ff
Your not alone in your struggle hunn xx

Steph


----------



## eternal optimist

Hi
Im a 36 year old woman with turner syndrome , I was diagnosed at bout 11 yrs old I think. I am single , and currently on the list for a donor embryo to achieve my dream of having a baby.


----------



## Lady In Pink

*Hello Eternal Optimist,Lovely to see your post. Sorry for the delay in noticing and replying ( I have been absent for a while)Anyway, how are you?I see you are from Dublin, how is the treatment out there. I have been thinking about setting up a threat for those with Turners as there are now about 5 of us on here that I have communicated with.
I was diagnosed when I was 28yrs old (only a year ago now) and still undergoing various tests and things. 
Good luck with your egg donation and feel free to stay in touch via PM (personal message) 
Best Wishes
Natalie *


----------



## Natalie01

Hello ladies,

Wow there are so many of us!!!!!!!  I'm Natalie and I have Mosaic TS.  I found out when I was 16yrs old.  Likewise the whole IF issue is a biggie for me.  I dont know about you guys but clothes shopping is also an absolute nightmare!!!!  Can I get anything to fit (Im only 144cm).....no??  

Lovely to meet you all.

xx


----------



## Squishy150706

hi girls its great to see there are other women out there who have turners 


as for clothes i'm ok with clothes shopping but finding a comfortable pair of shoes is a nightmare as my feet tend to swell and are really wide ( I'm a size 7 or 8 depending on the shoe)


just wondering do any of you find it a little hard sometimes to see your friends and loved ones having children as my dbf's sister just found out she was pregnant but sadly had to get it removed as her 8 week scan shown no heart beat    


i was happy for her but a little bit inside me was upset to the fact i've told my mum and my g.p. how i felt about seeing my loved ones getting pregnant and raising up children and knowing that i would never be able to do that without having another persons egg to help made me feel a little inadequate as a woman


just wonderin if any of you felt the same some times?


----------

